# AOBR Warboss (WIP)



## Ryan_M (Feb 5, 2008)

AOBR Orc Warboss what can i say, i am really proud of how he is turning out & befor you ask why is he red he just really pissed off beyond beleif.


----------



## Gambit14 (Aug 30, 2008)

haha i like how you said hes really pissed off, before I read your comment I was thinking why is he red
then again i think it would be cool to get a different colored army of orks, maybe they were abandoned on some moon or planet and adapted over time, generations,
it would be a cool concept if someone made the Fluff for it


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

That's looking good at the moment mate. The alternate colour look good, I saw an army which had an albino Warboss so all the orks in the army wore white war-paint, that was really cool. As is this!

Keep it up!


----------



## Ryan_M (Feb 5, 2008)

it seems when i paint something i seem to deviate from the main steam oh and the ppl at the local GW store were given me all kinds of hell cause i painted him red.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

I don't knwo why the local GW was giving you hell your not the first person to paint an ork red. Anyway good start and can't wait to see how he comes out.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Yeah, they shouldn't give you hell. Not only are you not the first person to paint Orks red but as far as I know GW staff have always been encouraged to tell people to paint their models in _whatever way they wish to_.


----------



## Ryan_M (Feb 5, 2008)

the gw employees didnt the regulars where and a few of them a die hard Ork fans.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I like it, forget what they say! I like he non-norm. keeps the game intresting, that is why I have no problem playing a home cooked list as long as it isn't a timmy power playe list.


----------



## Nato13 (Aug 9, 2008)

Hell yeah mate, it's looking really good, can't wait to see more of em. :victory:


----------



## Ryan_M (Feb 5, 2008)

well got a little more painted earlier. Im gonna do a littlee more work before i post up more pics


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

Its looking good, but you should try and clean up those mold lines on the arm and gun, i think they spoil it and detract my view from the model.  keep up the work.


----------



## Inquisitor Aurelius (Jun 9, 2008)

Moo's right about the mould lines, but I still think you've done some awesome work on the painting end of things. And as to those asshats who call themselves Ork fans, you may wish to point out to them that Squigs are red, and ask if they're familiar with the term "evolutionary throwback". Well, you may want to be a bit less hostile about it, but you get my drift. There's all kinds of ways to justify an oddly-coloured Ork, and red's a particularly easy one.

Again, nice job.


----------



## Ryan_M (Feb 5, 2008)

A little progress work


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

he's red! :laugh: looks pretty nice so far though


----------



## Ryan_M (Feb 5, 2008)

o.k. thats an idea, but here is some more progress pics and who would of figured this will be the second Ork I have painted.


----------



## 10228 (Sep 8, 2008)

Looks good!


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

Looks Brill


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

looking good so far, and they do say that red ones go faster:biggrin:


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Maybe highlight the eye lens a bit more, it looks kind of metallic blue from the picture. Other than that, very nice work.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

outstanding work, love it


----------



## smee515 (Oct 3, 2008)

totally awesome!


----------



## Ryan_M (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks for the comments I will be posting up the finished pictures soon. Just need to get a back drop of sorts.


----------



## Ordog (Mar 28, 2007)

That is some fine stuff you did +rep


----------



## Ryan_M (Feb 5, 2008)

Here are some finished pics of the red orc. 










And here are som pics of one I was commissoned to do. 









I plan to use one of the two in a paint comp at my local GW store.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Black ink or armor wash on the metalic parts, they are way to shiney for an ork. A red ork I can deal with, a clean ork, oh HELL no!


----------



## Ryan_M (Feb 5, 2008)

actually i gave it a liberal amount of baadab black wash.


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Very good work. Let us know how you do in the painting comp.:victory:

Good luck.


----------



## omgitsduane (May 14, 2008)

orks with red skin look wicked I must say and he has a better scheme in my opinion this time around.
Fantastic job


----------



## relictor (Oct 24, 2008)

looks amazing bud


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

for a red ork he looks amazing


----------



## Ryan_M (Feb 5, 2008)

I got first in the paint comp I was worried I was goin to get bet out by a Pedro Cantour Model.


----------

